# Hello from Creepsville.



## mrvoodoo (Aug 13, 2012)

Just a haunter from Ohio that enjoys long walks in the cemetery, dining on the living, and collecting all that is creepy. I have had my yard haunt for the past 14 years, and prior to that spent a few years in the local haunted houses, building props, and lurking in the shadows. This years haunt will include a horse drawn hearse which has taken all my spare time, and cash over the last four months. I still have no windows for it, and am waiting for my electrician friend to get the wiring done, and running out of time fast. I try for a more realistic, but dark display. Seems to work as people tend to think of me as the creepy guy, or devil worshiper, until they meet me, then they laugh. Anyway,,I use mannequins, Buckys, real caskets, concrete grave stones, old lab glass, and whatever I can scare up through the year. I like to use a lot of grapevine throughout the display, and a ample amount of foam guts. Some of my funeral home collectables make their way into the yard during Trick or treat too. I plan on spending some time here so that I can learn some new techniques, and meet some great people.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

a good place to hang out and welcome.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome MrVoodoo! Look forward to seeing pictures of your hearse!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We'd love to see pictures of your props and haunt.


----------



## mrvoodoo (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome. As soon as I figure things out on here, I will post some photos of the yard, and of the Creepsville Koach. I am dying to show it off, although its not the best one out there, I think it came out nice.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome mrvoodoo......I don't know if you received the memo yet about pictures....but we dearly love pictures here....and sharing is a very good thing! I would love to see your hearse...finished or not.....


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I'd love to see how you use the grapevines in your haunt. I know where I can get my hands on some. I think I have things I can learn from you, Obi Wan Kenobie.


----------



## mrvoodoo (Aug 13, 2012)

I just wrap the vines through my fence, up the poles on my mausoleum, as if they grew there. It just adds a cool look to everything. I even use them on my porch. Where is the best place to post my hearse photos on here.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Greetings


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------

